# Munchkin vs Eifie



## Superbird (Feb 27, 2015)

[size=+2]*Munchkin vs Eifie*[/size]


> 3vs3 triple
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: OHKOs, suicide moves, direct healing, Teleport/Dig/Dive/Fly/etc. (any moves that would allow a Pokémon to immediately move/remain out of range)
> ...


*Munchkin's active squad*

 *Sekitan Iki* - Charmander () <Blaze> (EXP: •)
 *Dokusei Tamariba* - Gastly () <Levitate> (EXP: •)
 *Chishi Ansatsu-Sha* - Sneasel () <Keen Eye> @ 
 *Ryui-Ryoku* - Abra () <Synchronize>
 *Spear* - Axew () <Mold Breaker> @ 
 *Okibona Taishoku-Ka* - Munchlax ()<Pickup>
 *Kira Hoshi* - Paras () <Effect Spore>
 *Menimienai Shi* - Aerodactyl ()<Pressure> @ 
 *Kashikoiga Sairento* - Slowpoke ()<Oblivious>
 *Goitik Behera* - Inkay () <Contrary> @ 


*Eifie's active squad*

 *blob of peep* - Torchic () <Blaze>
 *blob of cat* - Espeon () <Synchronize> (EXP: ••••)
 *blob of round* - Sentret () <Keen Eye>
 *blob of pig* - Swinub () <Oblivious>
 *blob of bird* - Wingull () <Keen Eye> (EXP: •)
 *blob of bones* - Houndour () <Flash Fire> (EXP: •)
 *blob of weed* - Hoppip () <Chlorophyll> (EXP: •)
 *blob of wax* - Litwick () <Flash Fire> @ 
 *blob of plant* - Chikorita () <Overgrow> @ 
 *Mazy* - Goomy () <Gooey> @ 

	
	
		
		
	


	





To begin the battle
~Munchkin sends out three pokémon
~Eifie sends out three pokémon 
~Positions are randomized and declared
~Eifie orders commands
~Munchkin orders commands
~Round 1

Also, question for Munchkin about the arena: Is friendly fire a thing with spread moves (since they target all squares around the user, they might hit a friendly pokémon), or do friendly pokémon get immunity to spread moves?


----------



## Munchkin (Feb 27, 2015)

I think they should, if only to help speed up the chaotic battle and to add another strategic factor when considering attack commands, but Eifie can decide, or you if we both completely disagree.

 Yeah I've got nicknames for them, don't worry :3
I think I'll use Hera the Inkay, Riba the Gastly, and Nai the Aerodactyl~


----------



## Eifie (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm not sure whether Munchkin's saying yes, friendly friends should be affected by AOE attacks or no they shouldn't, but whichever she says is good. :p Also Superbird you are like the best ever for reffing this, and I will post my sendouts soon!


----------



## Munchkin (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh, sorry that was unclear - I meant yes, a Pokémon can hurt its own teammate(s) with an AOE attack~


----------



## Eifie (Feb 27, 2015)

So um... I totally didn't have time to rearrange items in my active squad before you picked up this battle, Superbird. Could I possibly do that before sending out? :(


----------



## Superbird (Feb 27, 2015)

As long as Munchkin's okay with it, go ahead.


----------



## Munchkin (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh sure, go ahead~


----------



## Eifie (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay, I rearranged my items. All you have really is my word that I actually had zero idea who you were sending out when I arranged my team, I guess, although now that I've looked the less-than-favorable matchup might convince you. :p Come on out, blob of peep, blob of pig, and blob of plant! (If you want to call them by actual names, those are Nando, Wheelbarrow Dumpling, and Lena, respectively.)


----------



## Superbird (Feb 28, 2015)

The arena is set up as follows:






~Eifie (White) issues commands
~Munchkin (Black) issues commands
~Round 1


----------



## Eifie (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay, you guys, huddle! blob of peep, please move to B1, C1, C2. blob of plant to F2, D1. blob of pig to D2. Then blob of plant give me a *Swords Dance* and blob of pig, make a small blob of *Substitute* and then *Amnesia*. Please don't forget anything good. :c

blob of peep: *move to B1 ~ move to C1 ~ move to C2*

blob of pig: *move to D2 ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Amnesia*

blob of plant: *move to F2 ~ move to D1 ~ Swords Dance*


----------



## Munchkin (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok, Nai! I just want you to move once this round - wouldn't want you triggering a trap in the first round. So go to C7 and make yourself a lovely *15% Substitute*, then *Chill* to get back some of that energy. Hera! Let's see, you can move to D7 and then E6, and use *Reflect* to sort of counter that Swords Dance. Riba, you're just moving it along for this round.


Nai: *Move to C7 ~ Substitute (15%) ~ Chill *

Hera: *Move to D7 ~ Move to E6 ~ Reflect *

Riba: *Move to G8 ~ Move to F8 ~ Move to F7*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 1, 2015)

It almost looked like that giant chessboard from the second Harry Potter book, except that the surroundings were a blank darkness instead of stone walls, and there were no chess pieces. The board itself was very well-lit, somehow, and none of the three trainers who appeared there questioned it. One of them pulled out a couple of flags and stepped onto a small hovercraft to overlook the fight, and the other two took their positions on opposite sides of the chessboard, in similar hovercrafts. Both of those two sent out three pokémon each, after a short conversation clarifying some of the rules and a little bit of fiddling with the remote PC system. The pokémon picked up the strange hats that waited for them on the battlefield, and stared down their opponents, waiting patiently for the battle to begin.

*Round 1*

Munchkin (Black team)

Hera (Inkay ) + Bishop Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Contrary
*Condition:* Quite interested in the arena.
*Status:* Normal. Current position: E8.
*Commands:* Move to D7 ~ Move to E6 ~ Reflect

 
Riba (Gastly ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Levitate
*Condition:* Waiting patiently for the battle to start
*Status:* Normal. Current position: H8.
*Commands:* Move to G8 ~ Move to F8 ~ Move to F7


Nai (Aerodactyl ) + Knight Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Condition:* Staring down her opponents.
*Status:* Normal. Current position: A8.
*Commands:* Move to C7 ~ Substitute (15%) ~ Chill

Eifie (White team)

Nando (Torchic ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Curiously glancing around.
*Status:* Normal. Current position: A1.
*Commands:* Move to B1 ~ Move to C1 ~ Move to C2







Wheelbarrow Dumpling (Swinub ) + Bishop Hat
*Health:* 100% (Substitute: 10%)+ 15%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Oblivious
*Condition:* Ignoring the strange hat.
*Status:* Normal. Current position: D1.
*Commands:* Move to D2 ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Amnesia


Lena (Chikorita ) + Knight Hat
*Health:* 100% / 15%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Condition:* Appreciating the hat.
*Status:* Normal. Current position: H1.
*Commands:* Move to F2 ~ Move to D1 ~ Swords Dance​
The referee waved a flag, and immediately all the pokémon began to move. Nai flew over several of the spaces, and Lena ran quickly in an L-shaped path to her destination, while everyone else just ran to an adjacent square. Some of the pokémon, however, ran into problems when they arrived. As Riba’s shadow fell over square G8, several small holes opened up in it and out shot several pebbles, at a high speed, that tore unpleasant holes through her incorporeal body. The Gastly was caught off-guard by the barrage, which ended as quickly as it had begun without leaving a trace. Wheelbarrow Dumpling, too, was caught off-guard by the painful spikes that sprung out of the ground beneath his feet as he reached his destination square. And Hera, too, stumbled across a trap of her own, and found herself caught in a weak tornado for a few seconds.

But that didn’t deter anyone - save for Nai and Wheelbarrow Dumpling, they all continued to move. Riba found herself caught in a similar tornado to the one Hera had just experienced, and whined a little as her gases were sifted around for that brief moment. Lena experienced the spike trap herself, gritting her teeth as she persevered in her movement towards the center of space D1. Nai and Wheelbarrow Dumpling, meanwhile, decided to do something a bit different. In the absence of materials to craft from, they both decided to simply convert energy into matter, sacrificing their own health to create little green dolls. Wheelbarrow Dumpling’s doll rested in front of him, stoic as any Substitute, while Nai’s doll came to rest on the Aerodactyl’s back.

The third action was when the pokémon began to do things other than just move around. Nai simply descended to the ground, and sat there for a little while. Wheelbarrow Dumpling similarly remained immobile, and under his fur it was hard to tell what exactly was going on. What was going on was the Swinub was purging his brain of information. Secret power? what power? Eh, who knew. It was easier not to remember things, he figured. 

Lena, too, stayed on her tile, the road spikes having gone away by now, but instead of boosting her Special Defense she boosted her Attack instead, by starting an ornate ceremonial dance. The leaf on her forehead appeared to swing like a sword, just for an instant, and one could swear that its edges became sharper. Hera, meanwhile, used her psychic powers to generate a magical barrier, and bestow protection upon her teammates, who began to glow faintly as the Reflect enveloped them.

And just as the referee was raising his flag to call the round, there was a flash of light, and suddenly, in the middle of the arena, was Reshiram. What was it doing there? Who knew? But whatever the case, it roared towards the heavens and let out a humongous Heat Wave attack, enveloping the entire Black team in staggeringly hot air, before it disappeared in a flash. Nai barely noticed the attack, his Substitute having shielded him from the brunt of it, but the other two pokémon were badly surprised, and very confused.

*End of Round 1*

Munchkin (Black team)

Hera (Inkay ) + Bishop Hat
*Health:* 85% + 5%
*Energy:* 95%
*Ability:* Contrary
*Condition:* Wary.
*Status:* Sustaining a Reflect (4 more actions). Current position: E6.
*Commands:* Move to D7 (hit trap) ~ Move to E6 ~ Reflect

 
Riba (Gastly ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 80% + 5%
*Energy:* 97%
*Ability:* Levitate
*Condition:* “What is _with_ this place?”
*Status:* Protected by Reflect (4 more actions). Current position: F7.
*Commands:* Move to G8 (hit trap) ~ Move to F8 (hit trap) ~ Move to F7






Nai (Aerodactyl ) + Knight Hat
*Health:* 80% (Substitute: 9%) + 15%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Condition:* Pretty relaxed.
*Status:* Protected by Reflect (4 more actions). Current position: C7.
*Actions:* Move to C7 ~ Substitute (15%) ~ Chill

Eifie (White team)

Nando (Torchic ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 97%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Wondering why all the others are acting so nervous.
*Status:* Normal. Current position: C2.
*Actions:* Move to B1 ~ Move to C1 ~ Move to C2










Wheelbarrow Dumpling (Swinub ) + Bishop Hat
*Health:* 85% (Substitute: 10%) + 15%
*Energy:* 92%
*Ability:* Oblivious
*Condition:* Ignorance is bliss.
*Status:* Special Defense +2. Has forgotten Secret Power. Current position: E2.
*Actions:* Move to E2 (hit trap) ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Amnesia


Lena (Chikorita ) + Knight Hat
*Health:* 95% / 15%
*Energy:* 96%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Condition:* More confident than before.
*Status:* Attack +2. Current position: D1.
*Actions:* Move to F2 ~ Move to D1 (hit trap) ~ Swords Dance

Arena:




Notes:
~Wheelbarrow Dumpling moved to E2 instead of D2, because D2 wasn’t a valid move.
~Reshiram attacked the black team (Munchkin) at the end of the round.
~Reshiram’s attack hit their hats, because it was a spread move (or, at least, that’s how I interpreted it from the arena description)
~If you would, spot-check the percentages and tell me if I missed something. This is kind of difficult to keep track of, so I might have overlooked something.

Next Round:
~Munchkin orders commands
~Eifie orders commands
~Wrath of the Random Number God, part two


----------



## Eifie (Mar 1, 2015)

Those rolls, man. I like how blob of peep came out totally unscathed. Thanks for making Wheelbarrow Dumpling actually move instead of doing nothing for that invalid move, I am so dumb. I am confused as to why Riba appeared to start with 90% health instead of 100%? It doesn't look like that actually impacted the calculations, though. Also, you put Wheelbarrow Dumpling's ability as Levitate instead of... okay, I don't know what it actually is, and Levitate is probably more useful, so I'm going to keep my mouth shut. :p


----------



## Superbird (Mar 1, 2015)

I did say it was confusing, didn't I?

Yeah, all of that was the result of having 12 pokémon back-to-back in the word document and me not double-checking the first six at the end of the round (though I did double-check the last six). Should all be fixed, thank you for pointing it out!


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 1, 2015)

Poor Riba! 
Anyway, it all looks fine to me, my guys' hats should've burned a little, so that's fine. Just one eensy thing, though: I had said in the description that each Pokémon will use "1 energy" to move. I forgot to put the % sign but yeah :3
 Sorry for all the little details D:


Anyways, I need you guys to hold on for me, we should all be in range during this round. First, y'all can move it along - Hera to D5, Riba to F6, and Nai to B5.
Then Riba, you can keep moving over to E6. Nai, you'll move to D6 unless one of our opponents is in range, in which case I want you to use *Ancient Power* on whoever is closest. Meanwhile, Hera can use *Flamethrower* on either Wheelbarrow Dumpling or Lena if they're in range, *Dark Pulse* if Nando is in range, or make a 15% *Substitute* if no one is in range. If you have more than one target in your sights, just pick one at random~
Then Hera, you can do the same thing regarding attacks again, but if no one is in range this time, use *Light Screen*. Riba, I want you to use *Shadow Ball* on any opponent in range, and *Scary Face* on Hera if no opponent is attackable. And Nai, let's see... Use *Ancient Power* on any opponent in range, or move to D6 if you didn't already last action and nobody is in range to attack. If you did move before and you can't attack someone, you can tell Hera that little secret of yours (*Confide*). Knowledge is power, after all!


Hera: *Move to D5 ~ Flamethrower @ WD/Lena / Dark Pulse @ Nando / Substitute (15%) ~ Flamethrower @ WD/Lena / Dark Pulse @ Nando /Light Screen *

Riba: *Move to F6 ~ Move to E6 ~ Shadow Ball / Scary Face @ Hera*

Nai: *Move to B5 ~ Ancient Power / Move to D6 ~ Ancient Power / Move to D6 / Confide @ Hera*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 1, 2015)

Munchkin said:


> Poor Riba!
> Anyway, it all looks fine to me, my guys' hats should've burned a little, so that's fine. Just one eensy thing, though: I had said in the description that each Pokémon will use "1 energy" to move. I forgot to put the % sign but yeah :3


oops, missed that. Fixed, thank you.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 1, 2015)

Wheelbarrow Dumpling's still levitating before the round starts, but like, that's totally cool. :p This really is very confusing, thanks again for taking this battle on!!

Uh, before I command - Munchkin, do you think it maybe makes more sense to say that projectile moves can target up to 3 spaces ahead, as opposed to just special moves? I guess it's kind of annoying because for some reason Zhorken decided to get rid of the attack classes on attack pages (>:(...) but it's a little weird that like, Bullet Seed can only hit the square in front of me?


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh yeah sure, stuff like that that makes sense. Razor Leaf is another one. Whatever can be launched/beamed/thrown can have that 3-square range


----------



## Eifie (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay sorry for the delay, I'll command now! (Superbird might have liked a longer delay though... haha)

blob of pig, please give me a blob of *Light Screen* now that's it's necessary. Go last so that it'll last an action longer. blob of plant, move to *E3*. blob of peep, hop on over to *D2*.

Next let's give Hera a good beating - Lena, give me a *Sunny Day*, and then a *Flame Burst* from Nando should do splash damage to Nai as well, so make sure she's moved before you do it! Man these locations are confusing. Wheelbarrow Dumpling, pig on over to *D3*.

Riba's Levitate is super-annoying, so Lena, let's give her a *Worry Seed*. You're literally just throwing a seed, so you should be fine at that range. Wheelbarrow Dumpling, give Nai an *Ice Beam*, and Nando, fire off another *Flame Burst* at Hera after Wheelbarrow Dumpling's destroyed Nai's sub.

omg I have no idea what's going on...

Lena: *move to E3 ~ Sunny Day ~ Worry Seed @ Riba*

Wheelbarrow Dumpling: *Light Screen ~ move to D3 ~ Ice Beam @ Nai*

Nando: *move to D2 ~ Flame Burst @ Hera ~ Flame Burst @ Hera*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 6, 2015)

*Round 2*

Munchkin (Black team)

Hera (Inkay ) + Bishop Hat
*Health:* 85% + 5%
*Energy:* 95%
*Ability:* Contrary
*Condition:* Wary.
*Status:* Sustaining a Reflect (4 more actions). Current position: E6.
*Commands:* Move to D5 ~ Flamethrower @ WD/Lena / Dark Pulse @ Nando / Substitute (15%) ~ Flamethrower @ WD/Lena / Dark Pulse @ Nando /Light Screen 

 
Riba (Gastly ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 80% + 5%
*Energy:* 97%
*Ability:* Levitate
*Condition:* “What is _with_ this place?”
*Status:* Protected by Reflect (4 more actions). Current position: F7.
*Commands:* Move to F6 ~ Move to E6 ~ Shadow Ball / Scary Face @ Hera






Nai (Aerodactyl ) + Knight Hat
*Health:* 80% (Substitute: 9%) + 15%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Condition:* Pretty relaxed.
*Status:* Protected by Reflect (4 more actions). Current position: C7.
*Actions:* Move to B5 ~ Ancient Power / Move to D6 ~ Ancient Power / Move to D6 / Confide @ Hera

Eifie (White team)

Nando (Torchic ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 97%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Wondering why all the others are acting so nervous.
*Status:* Normal. Current position: C2.
*Commands:* move to D2 ~ Flame Burst @ Hera ~ Flame Burst @ Hera










Wheelbarrow Dumpling (Swinub ) + Bishop Hat
*Health:* 85% (Substitute: 10%) + 15%
*Energy:* 92%
*Ability:* Oblivious
*Condition:* Ignorance is bliss.
*Status:* Special Defense +2. Has forgotten Secret Power. Current position: E2.
*Commands:* Light Screen ~ move to D3 ~ Ice Beam @ Nai


Lena (Chikorita ) + Knight Hat
*Health:* 95% / 15%
*Energy:* 96%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* More confident than before.
*Status:* Attack +2. Current position: D1.
*Commands:* move to E3 ~ Sunny Day ~ Worry Seed @ Riba​
Wheelbarrow Dumpling was the only one who didn’t start running or flying towards a new space as the second round began - instead, she did the same thing Hera did at the end of the last round. Concentrating, she slowly began to glow with a soft golden aura, and a moment later her teammates did as well. Not only was the battle between White and Black, it was also now between the blues and yellows.

Nai and Riba continued to move, the former turning almost completely around in the process, as if he was trying to bait his opponents, and Wheelbarrow Dumpling started to relocate himself now that he was done casting that Light Screen. Lena, meanwhile, screeched to a halt, this time not encountering any traps, and cried towards the void above her. The leaf on her head began to curl up, and as soon as it did it uncurled, flinging towards the heavens a glowy orb of red light, without any particular borders. The orb climbed upwards until it blossomed into a fully-fledged sun, casting a harsh light upon the giant chessboard. 

Nando immediately took advantage of that light - as soon as it appeared, she grinned, and shot out from her mouth a burst of fire that travelled too quickly towards Hera for the Inkay to have any chance of dodging the attack. The pounding heat of the sun didn’t help her resist the Flame Burst at all, and the most she could do was endure the attack. But thankfully, it ended quickly, and, wanting revenge, Hera decided that she could take advantage of the sun too. After a brief moment of charging her attack, she spewed out a wide sustained blast of flame towards Wheelbarrow Dumpling. The Swinub started a bit as the attack came threateningly close to hitting him, but at the last moment the little dinosaur-shaped doll jumped off of his back and martyred itself in the Flamethrower attack to save its creator from harm.

The artificial sun continued to shine down as Nai finally stopped moving around and took action. The pterodactyl roared, and seemingly out of nowhere an array of rocks began to rise behind him, hovering in the air for a short moment before Nai lurched forward, sending them flying across the chessboard towards Wheelbarrow Dumpling. The Swinub’s Substitute destroyed, there was nothing he could do but brave the assault - which was easier than it would be for any other swinub, thanks to both the faint golden barrier protecting his body and his absent mind. 

Wheelbarrow Dumpling wouldn’t have even seemed to notice the attack had it not been for his immediate counter attack. Finally deciding to stop playing a support role, the Swinub began to charge up an orb of Ice-type energy in front of its nose. By the time Nai noticed what was going on, a thin beam of ice was already headed straight for him. The Aerodactyl gasped, trying to move himself out of the way - a task that proved impossible. Instead, he desperately used his tail to push the dinosaur doll sitting on his back towards the attack, and thankfully, he succeeded. As Nai’s Substitute burst into nothing in a short flash of light, Riba was charging up an attack of her own. Lena wasn’t focused on her, right? The poor thing probably didn’t even know she was there. It was the perfect sneak attack. 

Her Shadow Ball caught the Chikorita off-guard, yes, but not as much as the Gastly had hoped. The same golden barrier that was protecting Wheelbarrow Dumpling was, of course, also protecting Lena, and even without being ready to take the attack, Lena didn’t take much damage. Regardless, the Chikorita’s attention was focused, and to pay Riba back she launched a small seed from the top of her leaf. The seed flew in a narrow arc, and seemed to pass through Riba’s incorporeal body. But only a second later, the poor Gastly stopped floating and fell to the floor. 

Nando, too, was beginning his attack. Just like last action, a burst of flames erupted from his beak and flew towards Hera. The ball exploded on impact, scattering sparks in every direction - and this time, both Nai and Riba were close enough that they were hit too. Worse, her hat was hit by more sparks and caught into flame. Hastily, the Inkay shook the hat off, and the moment it hit the ground it disappeared. Hera couldn’t just let that slide...she had to at least attack one of Nando’s teammates. Again, she went for Wheelbarrow Dumpling, letting out a stream of fire much larger than the Flame burst she’d just been hit by. And though the Swinub’s Light Screen helped to block the harshest part of the attack, this one at least still did a fair amount of damage.

*End of Round 2*

Munchkin (Black team)

Hera (Inkay ) + Bishop Hat
*Health:* 65% 
*Energy:* 82%
*Ability:* Contrary
*Condition:* Itching to attack.
*Status:* Sustaining a Reflect (1 more action). Hat destroyed. Current position: D5.
*Actions:* Move to D5 ~ Flamethrower@Wheelbarrow Dumpling ~ Flamethrower@Wheelbarrow Dumpling

 
Riba (Gastly ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 77% + 5%
*Energy:* 91%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Not liking the whole having to roll around thing. Pretty annoyed.
*Status:* Protected by Reflect (1 more action). Current position: E6.
*Commands:* Move to F6 ~ Move to E6 ~ Shadow Ball@Lena


Nai (Aerodactyl ) + Knight Hat
*Health:* 77% + 15%
*Energy:* 95%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Condition:* More active now than before
*Status:* Protected by Reflect (1 more action). Current position: D6.
*Actions:* Move to B5 ~ Move to D6 ~ Ancient Power@Wheelbarrow Dumpling

Eifie (White team)

Nando (Torchic ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 86%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Having a great time.
*Status:* Normal. Current position: D2.
*Actions:* Move to D2 ~ Flame Burst@Hera ~ Flame Burst@Hera







Wheelbarrow Dumpling (Swinub ) + Bishop Hat
*Health:* 78% + 15%
*Energy:* 80%
*Ability:* Oblivious
*Condition:* Mostly present.
*Status:* Special Defense +2. Has forgotten Secret Power. Current position: D3.
*Actions:* Light Screen ~ Move to D3 ~ Ice Beam


Lena (Chikorita ) + Knight Hat
*Health:* 91% / 15%
*Energy:* 88%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Confident and ready for more.
*Status:* Attack +2. Current position: E3.
*Actions:* Move to E3 ~ Sunny Day ~ Worry Seed@Riba

Arena:




Arena Status
~The sunlight is strong (7 more actions)
~Eifie’s (White) team is protected by Light Screen (2 more actions)
~Munchkin’s (Black) team is protected by Reflect (1 more action)

Ref Notes
~No traps were hit. 
~I think I missed less things this time, due to going through everything a little bit differently. Please do tell me if something is not as it should be. 
~Man, I'm gonna make bank off of reffing this.
~Eifie commands first next round.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh my god this is so confusing thank you Superbird!! (I will probably post commands tomorrow but I feel the need to shower you with gratitude every time you wade through a round of this madness)


----------



## Eifie (Mar 7, 2015)

omg this is going to be such a mess... okay.

I think it'll be fun to try a combo of *Fire Pledge* and *Grass Pledge*! Munchkin please don't like move to ruin this it'll be so fun :c So start with that, Lena and Nando! It doesn't matter what order you do it in, so just have fun with it. One of you will need to pick a specific target, but I don't feel like looking up your speeds, so Nando you can target Hera and Lena you can target Riba, but if one of those is not in range (or is protecting or whatever) just aim for whoever is (on the opposite team, of course). Okay, in case Munchkin doesn't feel like being fun I should probably have like a backup plan or whatever, so do this as long as at least one of you has a target in range (if the other one doesn't, just like... aim it straight forward or whatever. The combo is the fun part.) and if neither of you has a target in range who is not protecting or whatever... uh, Lena  put up a *Safeguard* if it's the first or second action, *Light Screen* otherwise and Nando use *Agility*. Just continue this for the whole round, really, but Lena if you want to use Safeguard and you already have one, try *Reflect*.

Wheelbarrow Dumpling, uh, just *Ice Beam* away at Nai or Hera (in order of priority) if they're in range, otherwise *Earth Power* at Riba, and if they're all out of range or protecting just set up some *Stealth Rocks* (but don't put them on squares that Nando or Lena is on).

man commanding first here is a nightmare

Lena: *Grass Pledge @ anyone / Safeguard ~ Grass Pledge @ anyone / Safeguard / Reflect ~ Grass Pledge @ anyone / Light Screen*

Nando: *Fire Pledge @ anyone / Agility ~ Fire Pledge @ anyone / Agility ~ Fire Pledge @ anyone / Agility*

Wheelbarrow Dumpling: *Ice Beam @ Nai or Hera / Earth Power @ Riba / Stealth Rock ~ Ice Beam @ Nai or Hera / Earth Power @ Riba / Stealth Rock ~ Ice Beam @ Nai or Hera / Earth Power @ Riba / Stealth Rock*


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 8, 2015)

So it looks like we can't avoid that combo they're planning... Let's at least get Wheelbarrow Dumpling caught in it too. Nai, shimmy on over to E4. I'm sorry, but you'll have to take two for the team. Riba, get to F6 so you're out of range, and Hera, you can *Protect* for now. Idk if Lena will get burned cause it's technically half her trap, but whatever. _Burn, baby, burn~_
Now, Nai, you're right in front of Lena. Congratulations! So let's have you *Taunt* her. Can't have her doing all that support mumbo-jumbo just yet. Meanwhile, Hera, you're close enough to Wheelbarrow Dumpling for status moves! So try a *Hypnosis*. Riba, you can't really reach anyone, sooo idk make a 10% *Substitute* I guess.
Then Hera, go ahead and use *Flamethrower* on Lena. Riba, shimmy on down to F5 with your sub. And Nai... Use *Fire Fang* on Lena. There shouldn't be any Safeguard up, so hopefully this leaves her with a burn.


Hera: *Protect ~ Hypnosis @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling ~ Flamethrower @ Lena *

Riba: *Move to F6 ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Move to F5*

Nai: *Move to E4 ~ Taunt @ Lena ~ Fire Fang @ Lena *


----------



## Superbird (Mar 8, 2015)

Er, I made an error in the last reffing, and forgot to note that Wheelbarrow Dumpling was holding a Sachet at the end of the round. I have fixed this, and will give Munchkin *48 hours to reorder commands* if she so chooses (I have a feeling it won't matter to Eifie, and anyway, she probably should have known about the item her pokémon was holding with anyway).


----------



## Eifie (Mar 9, 2015)

I... I actually forgot... but thanks...


----------



## Superbird (Mar 9, 2015)

Er, did you want to command again? In that case, go ahead.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 9, 2015)

No haha it's fine, Munchkin can go ahead. Thank you for reminding me about my held items :p


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 9, 2015)

Apparently Hypnosis isn't affected by it, so unless that Hypnosis would be 100% guaranteed ineffective for whatever reason, I think I'll keep my commands as they are.

Thanks though ^-^


----------



## Superbird (Mar 14, 2015)

*Round 3*

Munchkin (Black team)

Hera (Inkay ) - Bishop
*Health:* 65% 
*Energy:* 82%
*Ability:* Contrary
*Condition:* Itching to attack.
*Status:* Sustaining a Reflect (1 more action). Hat destroyed. Current position: D5.
*Commands:*  Protect ~ Hypnosis @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling ~ Flamethrower @ Lena 

 
Riba (Gastly ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 77% + 5%
*Energy:* 91%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Not liking the whole having to roll around thing. Pretty annoyed.
*Status:* Protected by Reflect (1 more action). Current position: E6.
*Commands:*  Move to F6 ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Move to F5


Nai (Aerodactyl ) + Knight Hat
*Health:* 77% + 15%
*Energy:* 95%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Condition:* More active now than before
*Status:* Protected by Reflect (1 more action). Current position: D6.
*Commands:* Move to E4 ~ Taunt @ Lena ~ Fire Fang @ Lena

Eifie (White team)

Nando (Torchic ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 86%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Having a great time.
*Status:* Normal. Current position: D2.
*Commands:* Fire Pledge @ anyone / Agility ~ Fire Pledge @ anyone / Agility ~ Fire Pledge @ anyone / Agility








Wheelbarrow Dumpling (Swinub ) + Bishop Hat
*Health:* 78% + 15%
*Energy:* 80%
*Ability:* Oblivious
*Condition:* Mostly present.
*Status:* Special Defense +2. Has forgotten Secret Power. Current position: D3.
*Commands:* Ice Beam @ Nai or Hera / Earth Power @ Riba / Stealth Rock x3


Lena (Chikorita ) + Knight Hat
*Health:* 91% / 15%
*Energy:* 88%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Confident and ready for more.
*Status:* Attack +2. Current position: E3.
*Commands:* Grass Pledge @ anyone / Safeguard ~ Grass Pledge @ anyone / Safeguard / Reflect ~ Grass Pledge @ anyone / Light Screen​
As the referee waved his flag to signal the third round, Hera leapt into action by not moving at all and instead focusing as a spherical greenish barrier formed around her. Nothing would be touching her at all this action, she was sure, and after her opponents wasted their momentum on this attack, she would have the perfect chance to fight back on her own. In the meantime, Nai flew over her, her confidence almost exactly opposite Hera’s. With her teammate protecting herself and her other teammate rolling herself out of the way (Riba was doing this very inconspicuously, maybe because she felt embarrassed) she knew she was likely the next target. And, of course, she was hesitant to put herself in that position. But she didn’t have a choice. Her teammates were depending on her, and she had faith in her trainer.

And even before she arrived, Wheelbarrow Dumpling released a thin light-blue beam towards her, exploding into ice crystals on impact. Nai was completely unprepared for the attack, and as her wing went a little bit numb, she began to spiral towards the surface of the giant chessboard, trying desperately to regain control of her flight before she hit the ground.

It was a lost cause. Maybe she would have been able to make it back into the air, had an inexplicable burst of fire not descended from the heavens directly above tile F6 and pushed her straight downwards to a harsh impact with the ground. Another trapped tile, evidently (there were far too many of them, Nai was beginning to think).

Lena narrowed her eyes as just one space away her opponent crashed to the ground. This was her opportunity, hers and Nando’s, for a brilliant combination attack. She glanced towards the Torchic, who sent her back a confident nod, and then swung her head-leaf in the air. It began to glow a forest-green, and immediately the surface of tile F6 was no longer tile but rather vines - black, thorny vines, turning green quickly as they surged upwards and carried Nai back into the air in the worst way possible. But the attack wasn’t over yet - in fact, it had only just begun. With a loud chirp, Nando also began to attack, in a similar fashion. His little wings began to glow a reddish hue, just as his partner’s leaf had glowed green, and within a moment the vines that had sprouted only a moment earlier began to burst into flames. The fire snaked its way rapidly up the thorny vines, consuming it all, as Nai screeched in a combination of fear and pain. 

And then there was an explosion. A very large explosion, in all directions. Nai was flung straight into the air, where she managed to catch herself and maintain flight, and Hera sustained her translucent green shield with visible effort while Wheelbarrow Dumpling and Lena were both blown back to the edges of their respective tiles, the fire having left a profound reminder of its presence on them. Lena winced in pain at the singed leaf on her head, and yelled a few words at the rather sheepish Nando. She didn’t think it would be that big, the Torchic called back, and she promised it wouldn’t happen again. 

Nai was badly bruised now, and had a painful burn, but that wasn’t any reason for her to give up. She was still flying, and she was still in it! “Hey, Green,” she called out to Lena, who, still wincing at her burn, looked up at the Aerodactyl curiously. “A little fire’s too much for you? Doesn’t really look like you’re ready for big league battling to me.” The chikorita’s eyes widened. “Doesn’t look like you’re a good fit for a chessboard, either,” Nai continued, but was cut off by another beam of ice slamming into her side. Wheelbarrow Dumpling had hoped to interrupt the exchange with his attack, and as he raised one furry eyelid for the first time this battle and glanced concernedly at Lena, it looked like he’d been successful. Indeed, Lena didn’t feel angry at all, just competitive. She was above Nai, clearly.

She would prove that by attacking Hera instead, and this time not catching herself in the crossfire. She nodded to Nando, and together the two of them conjured twin pillars of vines and flames on opposite tiles of the Inkay’s Tile D5, and before Hera could do anything to shield herself again, they wrapped around each other to form another huge explosion, this time with Hera in the center rather than Nai. And she was the only one affected, it seemed, when the fire died away. Nai had been caught in the blast, but it hadn’t done as much to her as the last one had. Her hat, though, was a different matter, and it fell to the ground in flames. 

Wheelbarrow Dumpling’s attention was distracted from the beautiful fires by Hera, though, as soon as the smoke let up enough for her to be visible to him. And, ignoring her burn, she began to wave her tentacles in a slow circle, baiting Wheelbarrow Dumpling’s eyes to follow them. Slowly, they began to close - and though no one could actually see through the Swinub’s thick eye coverings, the snow pig was soundly asleep, even amidst all the commotion.

The battle continued around him. As Riba began to roll back towards the battle, a shiny new Substitute in tow, Nai, juggernauting through the explosion, swooped down towards Lena and grabbed her head leaf with his fangs. As he did so, his teeth burst into a coating of flame, and Lena whimpered in discomfort, even though the pain from Nai’s burn stopped the attack from being as strong as it otherwise might have been. Before long, the Aerodactyl let go of her, and she managed to land on all fours, but the experience was painful and she didn’t want to do it again.

But the battle hadn’t stopped, and there was no time for her to recover. Nando hadn’t given her a nod this time, but he’d instead simply begun his attack - another pillar of flame, exploding from the surface of the giant chessboard below Hera. But Lena couldn’t pull herself into acting. It was like her brain was short-circuiting, and she couldn’t remember what she was supposed to do. So instead, she tried to nurse her burn, so that it might go away, watching Nando’s flame pillar absentmindedly.

It was very surprising to her when a new branch broke off from the pillar of flame and flew straight towards her. Lena let out a yelp as a singed but smirking Hera attacked her with a steady stream of fire, reminding her that Nando wasn’t the only one with firepower around here. These fires did nothing to mitigate Lena’s burn - in fact, the more attacks she took, the worse it began to hurt. By the time the flame dissipated, Lena’s head leaf was throbbing with pain, and she had a little headache. She needed to finish the battle soon, so she could get rid of this.

*End of Round 3*

Munchkin (Black team)

Hera (Inkay ) - Bishop
*Health:* 25% (Capped)
*Energy:* 66%
*Ability:* Contrary
*Condition:* Determinating. 
*Status:* Moderately burned. Hat destroyed. Current position: D5.
*Actions:*  Protect ~ Hypnosis @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling ~ Flamethrower @ Lena 






Riba (Gastly ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 67% (Substitute: 10%)+ 5%
*Energy:* 84%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Glad she was spared her teammates’ fate.
*Status:* Current position: F6.
*Actions:*  Move to F6 ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Move to F5


Nai (Aerodactyl ) - Knight
*Health:* 37% (Capped) 
*Energy:* 85%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Condition:* Having an adrenaline rush.
*Status:* Severely burned. Hat destroyed. Current position: E4.
*Actions:* Move to E4 (hit trap) ~ Taunt @ Lena (failed) ~ Fire Fang @ Lena

Eifie (White team)

Nando (Torchic ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 74%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Oblivious to his teammates’ sufferings.
*Status:* Normal. Current position: D2.
*Actions:* Fire Pledge @ Nai ~ Fire Pledge @ Hera ~ Fire Pledge @ Hera







Wheelbarrow Dumpling (Swinub ) - Bishop
*Health:* 44% 
*Energy:* 75%
*Ability:* Oblivious
*Condition:* Not present at all.
*Status:* Deeply asleep. Moderately Burned. Special Defense +2. Has forgotten Secret Power. Hat destroyed. Current position: D3.
*Actions:* Ice Beam @ Nai ~ Ice Beam @ Nai ~ Asleep


Lena (Chikorita ) - Knight
*Health:* 51% (Capped)
*Energy:* 84%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Very uncomfortable. 
*Status:* Severely burned. Attack +2. Hat destroyed. Current position: E3.
*Actions:* Grass Pledge @ Nai ~ Grass Pledge @ Hera ~ Grass Pledge @ Hera​
Arena Status
~Sunny Day is in effect for 4 more actions






Referee Notes
~Wheelbarrow Dumpling’s Sachet protected Lena from Taunt’s effects.
~In keeping with the games’ tradition, Fire Pledge and Grass Pledge did not deal damage differently. However, the resulting Fire Pledge dealt double-damage (base 160), plus sun boost. This attack is very destructive.
~Hera, Nai, and Lena all hit the damage cap (40%). This made damage calculations on later actions easier.
~Munchkin commands first next round.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 14, 2015)

WHAT HAVE I DONE

WHAT IS EVEN HAPPENING

lmao at Nando having taken no damage whatsoever

(also Lena's not actually taunted, right?)


----------



## Superbird (Mar 14, 2015)

She is not taunted, no. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 14, 2015)

Cause they were next to each other, and/or it was interrupted? Crap D:
Anyway WHAT IS THIS MADNESS I CAN'T EVEN

Thank you for keeping up with this, I'll probably post commands tomorrow morning though (EST I think).


----------



## Eifie (Mar 14, 2015)

Munchkin said:


> Cause they were next to each other, and/or it was interrupted? Crap D:
> Anyway WHAT IS THIS MADNESS I CAN'T EVEN
> 
> Thank you for keeping up with this, I'll probably post commands tomorrow morning though (EST I think).


The Satchet grants its holder Aroma Veil, which protects all teammates from Taunt, Torment, and some others. There's a list here!


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 18, 2015)

What a brain fart, I completely failed to realize that it protects the entire team OTL
Anyways, sorry for the delay guys, I had a crap weekend '-.-

Alrighty then! Hera, can you please use *Flamethrower* on Lena? If she Protects or hits the cap, use *Thunderbolt* on Nando, and use *Hypnosis* on Wheelbarrow Dumpling if he wants to wake up at any point. May Arceus be with you this round!

Riba, you can only really reach Lena. Use *Infestation* until it hits, even if she's at the cap. If you've already trapped her with that, then just move one space down I guess. Also just move if she's Protecting or something.

Nai, use *Fire Fang* on Lena. If she Protects, use *Dragon Breath* on Nando. Also do that if Lena hits the cap. And *Wide Guard* if they try all that explosive crap. Guarding the team is your priority this time around.


Hera: *Flamethrower @ Lena / Thunderbolt @ Nando / Hypnosis @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling 3x*

Riba: *Infestation @ Lena / move one space down 3x*

Nai: *Fire Fang @ Lena / Dragon Breath @ Nando / Wide Guard *


----------



## Eifie (Mar 19, 2015)

Wait... the three-square thing for projectile attacks doesn't have to be in a straight line?!


----------



## Eifie (Mar 19, 2015)

Okay Lena, I want a *Safeguard* and then *Aromatherapy*. Since Hera's got to wait to see if Wheelbarrow Dumpling wakes up before attacking, she'll spend two actions uselessly trying to use Hypnosis! Excellent. :D Then give Nai a *Solarbeam* to the face. Infestation shouldn't interfere with any of that since none of it really requires movement.

Wheelbarrow Dumpling, *Snore* at Nai as loudly as you can. Nai's waiting on Nando because of the Fire Pledge thing, so maybe you'll actually get a chance to flinch! Then once you wake up, *Ice Beam* Nai twice, since apparently you can do that (it is a straight line diagonally anyway, so...). Let Lena use Solarbeam first on the third action and if Nai's fainted by then, *Ice Beam* Hera instead. And if Hera's fainted too, just give me a *Light Screen* I guess.

Nando, your orders are simple. Kill Hera with fire by spamming *Flamethrower*. It looks like two are enough to knock her out, so if she's fainted on your third action please move to *E2*. I assume there won't be any problems here with accidentally roasting Wheelbarrow Dumpling in front of you but he's like all little and lying down so you should be able to aim around or over him anyway...

Lena: *Safeguard ~ Aromatherapy ~ Solarbeam @ Nai*

Wheelbarrow Dumpling: *Snore @ Nai ~ Ice Beam @ Nai ~ Ice Beam @ Nai / Ice Beam @ Hera / Light Screen*

Nando: *Flamethrower @ Hera ~ Flamethrower @ Hera ~ Flamethrower @ Hera / move to E2*


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 20, 2015)

I sort of imagined the three-tile thing working like it does in Fire Emblem, I guess I should've clarified that D:
Well, Wheelbarrow Dumpling can still reach Nai, so you're good :p


----------



## Superbird (Mar 21, 2015)

*Round 4*

Munchkin (Black team)

Hera (Inkay ) - Bishop
*Health:* 25% 
*Energy:* 66%
*Ability:* Contrary
*Condition:* Determinating. 
*Status:* Moderately burned. Hat destroyed. Current position: D5.
*Commands:* Flamethrower @ Lena / Thunderbolt @ Nando / Hypnosis @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling 3x 






Riba (Gastly ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 67% (Substitute: 10%)+ 5%
*Energy:* 84%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Glad she was spared her teammates’ fate.
*Status:* Current position: F5.
*Commands:* Infestation @ Lena / move one space down 3x


Nai (Aerodactyl ) - Knight
*Health:* 37% 
*Energy:* 85%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Condition:* Having an adrenaline rush.
*Status:* Severely burned. Hat destroyed. Current position: E4.
*Commands:* Fire Fang @ Lena / Dragon Breath @ Nando / Wide Guard 3x

Eifie (White team)

Nando (Torchic ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 74%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Oblivious to his teammates’ sufferings.
*Status:* Normal. Current position: D2.
*Commands:* Flamethrower @ Hera ~ Flamethrower @ Hera ~ Flamethrower @ Hera / move to E2







Wheelbarrow Dumpling (Swinub ) - Bishop
*Health:* 44% 
*Energy:* 75%
*Ability:* Oblivious
*Condition:* Not present at all.
*Status:* Deeply asleep. Moderately Burned. Special Defense +2. Has forgotten Secret Power. Hat destroyed. Current position: D3.
*Commands:* Snore @ Nai ~ Ice Beam @ Nai ~ Ice Beam @ Nai / Ice Beam @ Hera / Light Screen


Lena (Chikorita ) - Knight
*Health:* 51%
*Energy:* 84%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Very uncomfortable. 
*Status:* Severely burned. Attack +2. Hat destroyed. Current position: E3.
*Commands:* Safeguard ~ Aromatherapy ~ Solarbeam @ Nai​
The intense sunlight continued to beat down on the chessboard as the trainers issued commands to their pokémon for the fourth time. Nai and Riba, as soon as the round formally began, both turned their focus towards the same target - Lena. The Chikorita needed to go, their trainer had said, and she might try to shield against their attacks.

But before long, Nai’s attention was distracted a little bit by a strange noise from the tile diagonal to him. Somewhat curiously, she glanced down to see what it was. It was Wheelbarrow Dumpling, still soundly asleep, the edges of his nostrils jiggling around as he snored. The noise was grating, somehow, like it was amplified far too much, but almost at the last second Nai managed to regain his self-awareness, and he started to ignore Wheelbarrow Dumpling.

The moment he did so, a stream of fire erupted right above the pig pokémon’s head. Nando had leapt upwards to aim over his teammate towards the opposing Inkay, and was trying to keep himself aloft by fluttering his undeveloped wings. And while that endeavor wasn’t faring too well, Nando’s flames were still very effective, boosted in power by the warmth of the sun-orb floating above the arena. Hera cringed in pain as the flames washed over her, aggravating her burn and otherwise mercilessly ruining her skin. But the moment they stopped, she turned the other cheek by turning towards Lena, and released a similar blast of fire at her. The Chikorita gasped in even more pain, not at all appreciating the deluge of fire.

Rather than fight back, though, Lena instead closed her eyes, and her head leaf began to glow a soft cream color. Within moments, that aura spread to envelop her entire body, and those of her teammates as well. Another ward, but different from the two this chessboard had already seen. It was less intimidating, but somehow more comforting to look at.

The new Safeguard didn’t stop Riba’s attack, though. Cackling, Riba finally rejoined the battle by summoning a plethora of tiny insects, which seemed to crawl right out of the chessboard and began to plant themselves all over Lena’s body. The poor Chikorita expressed a whimper of surprise and pain - more of the former, as the mites were really only annoying and movement-restricting, and very itchy. As soon as Riba was done with the attack, she advanced towards her target, glancing at her teammate on the way. Nai took the signal, and dived down, slicing Lena once more with flaming teeth - though his burn made his movements clumsy and stopped him from gaining full speed or power from the attack.

Fire was still getting thrown around on the other front, too. This time, rather than trying to shoot his flamethrower attack above Wheelbarrow Dumpling, Nando decided it would be wiser to just attack around him. The attack was impossible to dodge with the little space Hera had, and considering she was only barely hanging on, she could do little but cringe and brace herself for the incoming inferno. There was a sharp yelp of pain, and by the time the flames died away Hera was lying on the ground, completely unconscious after a hard-fought battle. The referee raised a single red flag, and a second later the Inkay dissolved into a red plasma and disappeared back into her poké ball.

Enduring the lingering pain of her burn, Lena threw a quick glance over her shoulder, yelling a word of encouragement to congratulate her teammate on the knock out, and as a present of sorts she began to wave her head leaf back and forth. The stagnant, ash-filled air began to move a little, and with its movement came a relaxing scent that Lena, Nando, and Wheelbarrow Dumpling took in immediately. In seconds, Lena’s burn had melted away, as had Wheelbarrow Dumpling’s, and the Swinub was also awake and ready to fight. He grunted in thanks to the Chikorita before releasing a familiar beam of ice towards Nai. 

The Aerodactyl was still taking in the loss of his teammate. It was two versus three now, and she was trying to think about the rest of the battle strategy when her torso was struck squarely by the Ice Beam attack. She was forced a few inches backwards in the air before she fell another foot or so, catching herself before she could come close to hitting the ground, but it was obvious that the battle was wearing on her just as quickly as it had been Hera. 

Nai didn’t get any rest. Almost immediately after Nando’s attack connected, Lena began hers. With a high-pitched cry, she closed her eyes and, with a conspicuous display of effort, began to charge a larger and larger yellowish orb above her head. Eerie orange tendrils began to seep down from the bright orb in the sky, and feed power into Lena’s own attack, increasing its size almost to that of the Chikorita herself. By the time Nai realized what was happening, it was too late. He did his best to dive down, and interrupt the attack with another Fire Fang, but it was a futile effort. Another scream from Lena, and the orb had erupted into a gigantic beam that shot straight towards Nai, hitting the Aerodactyl perfectly. Though the attack only lasted a few short seconds, those seconds seemed an eternity for Nai, and by the time it ended the poor, tired Aerodactyl was sprawled on his back, spirals in his eyes, completely and totally unable to battle. He, too, was recalled into his Poké Ball. 

Riba, having moved another space towards Eifie’s side of the chessboard, stared at the scene in horror. She was the only one left, and though she had protection, she was nowhere near safe. As Nando advanced a square to meet her next action, Wheelbarrow Dumpling’s body once again glowed with a brilliant translucent golden aura, his teammates’ soon to follow. And then, a shadow fell over the arena as a familiar white figure descended over the arena, blocking out the Sunny Day for a brief second. Attacking without provocation, the Reshiram spewed a harsh blast of fire directly at Riba, for what seemed to be no reason, The Gastly shied away from the attack with all her might, doing her best to ignore it, but when the dragon had vanished her Substitute had vanished with it, leaving her defenseless as the referee finally waved his flags to signal the end of the round.

*End of Round 4*

Munchkin (Black team)

Hera (Inkay ) - Bishop
*Health:* *0%* 
*Energy:* 60%
*Ability:* Contrary
*Condition:* Unconscious. 
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:*  Flamethrower @ Lena 


Riba (Gastly ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 67% + 5%
*Energy:* 81%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Terrified and unsure of herself.
*Status:* Current position: F3.
*Actions:*  Infestation @ Lena ~ Move to F4 ~ Move to F3


Nai (Aerodactyl ) - Knight
*Health:* *0%* 
*Energy:* 77%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Fire Fang @ Lena ~ Fire Fang @ Lena

Eifie (White team)

Nando (Torchic ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 63%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Still completely unharmed. As carefree as ever.
*Status:* Protected by Light Screen (4 more actions) and Safeguard (2 more actions). Current position: E2.
*Actions:* Flamethrower @ Hera ~ Flamethrower @ Hera ~ Move to E2







Wheelbarrow Dumpling (Swinub ) - Bishop
*Health:* 42% 
*Energy:* 61%
*Ability:* Oblivious
*Condition:* The most energized he’s been so far.
*Status:* Sustaining a Light Screen (4 more actions). Protected by Safeguard (2 more actions). Special Defense +2. Has forgotten Secret Power. Hat destroyed. Current position: D3.
*Actions:* Snore @ Nai ~ Ice Beam @ Nai ~ Light Screen


Lena (Chikorita ) - Knight
*Health:* 14% 
*Energy:* 75%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Enjoying being on the winning side, if a bit tired.
*Status:* Trapped by an Infestation (2 more actions). Protected by Light Screen (4 more actions). Sustaining a Safeguard (2 more actions). Attack +2. Hat destroyed. Current position: E3.
*Actions:* Safeguard ~ Aromatherapy ~ Solar Beam @ Nai

Arena:




Arena Notes
~Lena is sustaining a Safeguard for Eifie’s team (2 more actions).
~Wheelbarrow Dumpling is sustaining a Light Screen for Eifie’s team (4 more actions).
~The sunlight is strong for one more action.

Referee Notes
~Snore came very close to flinching Nai, but it didn’t. 
~Hera was KO’ed on Action 2 before she could move.
~Nai was KO’ed on Action 3 before he could move.
~No one hit the damage cap this time.
~Reshiram came on the third action, but Riba’s Substitute protected her from it. The Substitute was destroyed in the process.
~Eifie commands first next round.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 21, 2015)

k Wheelbarrow Dumpling I know putting up a Light Screen is boring work but did you really need to go back to sleep while doing it?! God...


----------



## Superbird (Mar 21, 2015)

Eifie said:


> k Wheelbarrow Dumpling I know putting up a Light Screen is boring work but did you really need to go back to sleep while doing it?! God...


Gosh, I even changed his status marker. How did you still notice? 
(fixed, thank you)


----------



## Eifie (Mar 21, 2015)

Zzz... too tired to put much thought into this, so here we go.

Lena, you have done amazingly and you deserve a nice, long rest. And Riba deserves some experience. So you're just going to do support duty for as long as you can hold out. No conditionals for you to think about because even if things go wrong, you have absolutely done more than enough. So try to grab and hold Riba in place with a *Vine Whip* (she's literally tied for lightest Pokémon so it should not be too much trouble!). Then renew the *Sunny Day* and if you're somehow still around for the third action... honestly you haven't got much to do. Just make an impressive light display with *Flash* or something. Enjoy your rest!

Wheelbarrow Dumpling, it's your turn to get a KO now! Without that pesky ground immunity, Riba's vulnerable to some super-effective damage from *Earth Power*. I don't feel like doing calculations to check when the damage cap will happen, so just have fun with it. If she's out of range or unhittable in some other way (kill subs though), just scatter some *Stealth Rock*s everywhere you can but where Nando and Lena are.

Nando, you are adorable and hilarious and I have no idea what I want you to do. Just give Wheelbarrow Dumpling a *Helping Hand* if he's not using Stealth Rock because that's just so adorable. If he's using Stealth Rock, try to *Flamethrower* Riba if you can; if she has clones, sweep the attack around. If you can't hit with Flamethrower either, go with *Swords Dance*.

Lena: *Vine Whip (hold in place) @ Riba ~ Sunny Day ~ Flash @ Riba*

Wheelbarrow Dumpling: *Earth Power @ Riba / Stealth Rock x3*

Nando: *Helping Hand @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling / Flamethrower @ Riba / Swords Dance*

zzzzzz...


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 23, 2015)

Well that's just... embarrassing ._.
Sorry I got you guys slaughtered, Nai and Hera!

Now, Riba, it's important that you do not panic here. There's a nifty damage cap so you'll live to see another round, at least. That Light Screen is a little annoying, but we'll deal. So um *Ice Punch* Lena first. Then she'll have her vines on you so *Sludge Bomb* until she's out, which should be the second action?
If you've knocked out Lena before the third action, end with *Giga Drain* on Wheelbarrow Dumpling to attempt to keep your health up.

*Ice Punch @ Lena ~ Sludge Bomb @ Lena ~ Sludge Bomb @ Lena / Giga Drain @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling *


----------



## Superbird (Mar 24, 2015)

*Round 5*

Munchkin (Black team)

Riba (Gastly ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 67% + 5%
*Energy:* 81%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Terrified and unsure of herself.
*Status:* Current position: F3.
*Commands:*  Ice Punch @ Lena ~ Sludge Bomb @ Lena ~ Sludge Bomb @ Lena / Giga Drain @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling

Eifie (White team)

Nando (Torchic ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 63%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Still completely unharmed. As carefree as ever.
*Status:* Protected by Light Screen (4 more actions) and Safeguard (2 more actions). Current position: E2.
*Commands:* Helping Hand @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling / Flamethrower @ Riba / Swords Dance x3







Wheelbarrow Dumpling (Swinub ) - Bishop
*Health:* 42% 
*Energy:* 61%
*Ability:* Oblivious
*Condition:* The most energized he’s been so far.
*Status:* Sustaining a Light Screen (4 more actions). Protected by Safeguard (2 more actions). Special Defense +2. Has forgotten Secret Power. Hat destroyed. Current position: D3.
*Commands:* Earth Power @ Riba / Stealth Rock x3


Lena (Chikorita ) - Knight
*Health:* 14% 
*Energy:* 75%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Enjoying being on the winning side, if a bit tired.
*Status:* Trapped by an Infestation (2 more actions). Protected by Light Screen (4 more actions). Sustaining a Safeguard (2 more actions). Attack +2. Hat destroyed. Current position: E3.
*Commands:* Vine Whip (hold in place) @ Riba ~ Sunny Day ~ Flash @ Riba​
But all was not lost. So said Riba’s trainer, as she called out commands, and the Gastly took the encouraging words to heart. Now was not the time to give up! With a hiss, Riba quickly began to float towards Lena, her purplish fog following her black spherical body. As she approached, the fog began to take on a light-blue color, and it began to collect itself in a dense clump. Before the tired Lena could really react, she had gotten an icy makeshift fist to the side of the head. 

The Chikorita squealed in annoyance, and immediately two vines began to emerge from the dark green gems on her neck, moving with surprising speed towards the retreating Riba. The Gastly, however fast she was, could not move quickly enough to escape the vines, which coiled tightly around her black orb of a body. There wasn’t much Riba could do to squirm, so she just glared at Lena, and began to prepare another attack. 

Wheelbarrow Dumpling, watching this exchange, shot a glance towards Nando. The Torchic nodded back, and with this confirmation Wheelbarrow Dumpling let out a soft cry. The moment he did, the surface of the chessboard beneath Riba exploded, and out spurted a blast of molten limestone that quickly engulfed Riba. The super-effective attack was incredibly powerful, even more so with Nando adding more energy to the mix with a few bursts of his own fire towards the base of the attack, but Riba only cringed in pain, enduring the attack. All she had to do was make it past this.

But as soon as the attack disintegrated, Riba released another attack - a large ball of sludge, almost half the size of the Gastly’s body, which she threw through the air towards Lena. The Chikorita was already gritting her teeth, her vines having felt that last attack, but just the impact of the Sludge Bomb, and not even the poison, was enough to force the Chikorita’s vines to release Riba, as the poor creature wobbled back and forth and soon fell to the ground, exhausted. Smiling, Eifie recalled her pokémon, praising it for its good work. 

Riba only had a second to smile and enjoy her freedom of movement, though, before another blast of molten limestone and ground-type energy erupted beneath her. This time, the attack didn’t do nearly as much damage as before, though Riba was still forced to cringe at the damage. Due to the intense energy and the fact that she was totally surrounded by it, no one seemed to notice the faint red aura surrounding the Gastly. 

When the attack faded away, though, Riba seemed more determined than ever. She was getting weak now, she realized, but she wasn’t down yet. She still had a chance, and this was it. Screeching at nowhere in particular, and glaring at Wheelbarrow Dumpling, Riba tried to pull greenish orbs of energy out of her porcine opponent, and succeeded - a little bit. The still-absentminded Swinub released less energy than expected, and the veil of light surrounding him bounced half of that small supply back into his body. Only a single blob of energy ended up making it all the way back to Riba, and by that point Wheelbarrow Dumpling and Nando were already preparing their third attack of the round. The chessboard exploded once more beneath their opponent, this time sending her flying straight up into the air. But Riba didn’t seem to feel the attack this time - she simply stared vengefully at her opponents, convinced that she could still win.

*End of Round 5*

Munchkin (Black team)

Riba (Gastly ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 27% (Capped) + 5%
*Energy:* 67%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Terrified and unsure of herself.
*Status:* Current position: F3.
*Actions:* Ice Punch@Lena ~ Sludge Bomb@Lena ~ Giga Drain@Wheelbarrow Dumpling

Eifie (White team)

Nando (Torchic ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 54%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Still completely unharmed. As carefree as ever.
*Status:* Protected by Light Screen (1 more action). Current position: E2.
*Actions:* Helping Hand@Wheelbarrow Dumpling x3







Wheelbarrow Dumpling (Swinub ) - Bishop
*Health:* 39% 
*Energy:* 40%
*Ability:* Oblivious
*Condition:* The most energized he’s been so far.
*Status:* Sustaining a Light Screen (1 more action). Special Defense +2. Has forgotten Secret Power. Hat destroyed. Current position: D3.
*Actions:* Earth Power@Riba x3


Lena (Chikorita ) - Knight
*Health:* *0%* 
*Energy:* 71%
*Ability:* Overgrow
*Condition:* Unconscious
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Vine Whip@Riba

Arena




Arena Notes
~Eifie’s team is protected by Light Screen for 1 more action.
~Somehow, the chessboard is still completely unharmed and pristine, even after those explosions and the Earth Powers.

Referee Notes
~Lena was knocked out at the beginning of the second action.
~Riba hit the damage cap on action 2, then hit it again on action 3 after a huge 1% health recovery from giga drain.
~Munchkin commands first next round.


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok, Riba, you're doing just fine! Now, we've been neglecting Nando a bit, so let's go ahead and use *Pain Split* on her. If she's Protecting or otherwise avoiding your move, and Wheelbarrow Dumpling is the only one attacking you, you should survive at least one attack anyway so *Secret Power* him in that case, for the first action. Apparently it's a beam but it's physical..? So maybe you can reach him with it I hope? Anyway, if they're both attacking you, *Protect*.

Damn it, I want to give you like five commands right now but you'll get confused D:
If Pain Split worked, use *Lick* on Nando. If it didn't work, and no one is going to hurt you, try *Pain Split* again. If it didn't work and they want to hurt you, use *Destiny Bond*.

Finally, *Protect* if either one of them is attacking you. If no one is going to attack you, and Nando is wide open and it still hasn't worked, then do *Pain Split* again now. If no one is attacking you and you can't hit Nando for whatever reason, try using *Haze*.


*Pain Split @ Nando / Secret Power @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling / Protect ~ Lick @ Nando / Pain Split @ Nando / Destiny Bond ~ Protect / Pain Split @ Nando / Haze*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh no! We can't have you _taking damage_, Nando! You must *Protect* yourself at once! Actually, if you can, wait until Wheelbarrow Dumpling uses *Earth Power*, then Protect, so Riba won't use Secret Power until after you move. plzzzz don't let me get haxed by secret power

Then, well, if Wheelbarrow Dumpling does get paralyzed by Secret Power, give him a freaking *Smelling Salts* to the FACE. >:( Otherwise, just *Helping Hand*. Wheelbarrow Dumpling, another *Earth Power* after Nando moves should do it, and then go ahead and die. Sorry man. Riba deserves it.

Finally, if I screwed up and Riba's still standing, I want Nando to *Mimic* the Taunt that Nai tried to use a while ago so we can use it later if we need to. Wheelbarrow Dumpling, use *Mud-Slap* to get Riba to Protect.

If you win, it would be cute if you guys *Held Hands*. You can do that, right?!

Nando: *Protect ~ Smelling Salts @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling / Helping Hand @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling ~ Mimic (Taunt) / Celebrate / Hold Hands @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling*

Wheelbarrow Dumpling: *Earth Power @ Riba ~ Earth Power @ Riba ~ Mud-Slap @ Riba / be dead / Hold Hands @ Nando*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 29, 2015)

*Round 6*

Munchkin (Black team)

Riba (Gastly ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 27% + 5%
*Energy:* 67%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Terrified and unsure of herself.
*Status:* Current position: F3.
*Commands:* Pain Split @ Nando / Secret Power @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling / Protect ~ Lick @ Nando / Pain Split @ Nando / Destiny Bond ~ Protect / Pain Split @ Nando / Haze

Eifie (White team)

Nando (Torchic ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 54%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Still completely unharmed. As carefree as ever.
*Status:* Protected by Light Screen (1 more action). Current position: E2.
*Commands:* Protect ~ Smelling Salts @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling / Helping Hand @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling ~ Mimic (Taunt) / Celebrate / Hold Hands @ Wheelbarrow Dumpling







Wheelbarrow Dumpling (Swinub ) - Bishop
*Health:* 39% 
*Energy:* 40%
*Ability:* Oblivious
*Condition:* The most energized he’s been so far.
*Status:* Sustaining a Light Screen (1 more action). Special Defense +2. Has forgotten Secret Power. Hat destroyed. Current position: D3.
*Commands:* Earth Power @ Riba ~ Earth Power @ Riba ~ Mud-Slap @ Riba / be dead / Hold Hands @ Nando​
Munchkin’s words were enough to encourage Riba. She had to keep it up, because her trainer believed in her! She took a quick glance at her opponents before acting, sizing up their actions. Wheelbarrow Dumpling seemed to be about to attack, but Nando, that innocent little Torchic, didn’t seem to be doing the same. So, with a shriek very characteristic of a Gastly, Riba began to form a small white orb in her mouth, just as Wheelbarrow Dumpling lifted his front feet off of the ground. 

The Swinub and the Gastly launched their attacks at the same time. The chessboard once more exploded beneath Riba, but before the explosion had even had time to blossom, a sturdy white beam shot out of it and smacked Wheelbarrow Dumpling right between the eyes – a direct, though, unfortunately for Riba, not crippling, hit. When the smoke cleared from the small explosion, Riba was gritting her teeth, still hanging on to the last shreds of consciousness, and Nando was letting down a spherical green barrier she’d prepared the moment the Gastly had launched an attack. 

Of course, that wasn’t the end. The moment the Protect was down, Nando began to cheer for his ally, praising his last attack and promising that she’d help him finish Riba off. Wheelbarrow Dumpling nodded back, and raised his feet off of the ground, in preparation for the final attack of the battle.

Riba saw the attack. She knew how this was going to end. At the very least, she could take her opponent down with her. In the final seconds before the Earth Power erupted from the surface of the tile beneath her, Riba glowed with a fierce black glow - one of vengeance, and hatred...and defeat. It had not been there for a second when the chessboard burst open beneath her, spewing out chunks of melted limestone and ground-type energy. The attack was too much for Riba to withstand - with her teammates down, it hadn’t taken long for her to fall as well. As her vision began to disappear, and her rook hat fell off of her head, she only hoped she had at least accomplished enough for her trainer.

The referee held up both of his flags, declaring the defeat of both Riba and Wheelbarrow Dumpling – the latter, having succumbed to the Gastly’s final attack, just as unconscious as the former. And as soon as both of the fainted pokémon had been recalled, just one flag went down. Nando breathed out a lick of flame, triumphantly celebrating his victory, as the two trainers shook hands, and Eifie’s ELO rating rose 30 points while Munchkin’s dropped a little bit.

*End of Round 6*

Munchkin (Black team)

Riba (Gastly ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* *0%* + 5%
*Energy:* 42%
*Ability:* Insomnia
*Condition:* Knocked Out!
*Status:* Unconscious.
*Actions:* Secret Power@Wheelbarrow Dumpling ~ Destiny Bond

Eifie (White team)

Nando (Torchic ) + Rook Hat
*Health:* 100% + 15%
*Energy:* 49%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Condition:* Flawless Victory! Aw, yeah!
*Status:* Normal. Current position: E2.
*Actions:* Protect ~ Helping Hand@Wheelbarrow Dumpling







Wheelbarrow Dumpling (Swinub ) - Bishop
*Health:* *0%* 
*Energy:* 28%
*Ability:* Oblivious
*Condition:* Knocked Out!
*Status:* Unconscious.
*Actions:* Earth Power@Riba ~ Earth Power@Riba​
Referee Notes
~Riba got Destiny Bond off in time mostly because of her 30-point Speed lead over Wheelbarrow Dumpling.
~Eifie is the victor, with one pokémon remaining. Somehow, Nando took no damage that entire fight.
~Well done to both of you. I’m glad I took this battle - it was quite fun to ref, albeit a bit confusing, and also very profitable.
~Prizes should be $24 to Eifie, $9*1.3=11 to Munchkin, and $15 to me, with 1 EXP for Nai, 2 EXP each for Hera and Wheelbarrow Dumpling, and 3 EXP each for Riba, Lena, and Nando. Due to that thing with the items and active squads at the beginning of the battle, I’m going to try to make the database do this by adjusting kill counts to compensate, but I’ll leave a note for Zhorken to fix it if it goes wrong.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you so much for reffing this, Superbird, and thank you Munchkin for a chaotic and ridiculous battle! Getting all of my team caught up in the pledge explosion as well was one of the most hilarious things I've ever seen. :p Good game!


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, thank you very much for opening up my battle slot dealing with the headache this battle must have given you, Superbird! And thanks for this battle Eifie, I wasn't expecting to win but I think I've learned a thing or two from you :)


----------

